# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Rduction de puissance

## sayem

Bonjour
je suis en stage et j ai un code vhdl d un accelerateur de processeur. Le but est de reduire la consommation de puissance.
est ce que qlq'un a une idee sur les techniques que je peux utiliser?
merci d'avance

----------


## cortex024

je ne connais pas le vhdl mais si tu as un code qui permet d'acclrer et que tu veux diminuer, ca ne doit pas tre bien compliqu de faire le contraire  :;):

----------

